# Ceiling Fan Remote Installation



## scootr65 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

I am currently adding a remote control to my Hunter fan. The fan is a listed in the installation guide as a Low Profile with lights type fan.

The remote is a Hunter brand remote that actually mounts in the location of the switch and is not a handheld remote.

Here is my problem. I have many wires and the instructions are just too vague for me to figure it out, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Coming out of the ceiling-
-Black
- White
- Green. It is definitely a ground wire because it attaches directly to a nut on the electrical box holding the fan to the ceiling.

Coming out of the Hunter fan-
- Black
- White 
-Black with stripe
- Green(I think)

Coming out of the receiver remote-
- Red for the light
- Black for the fan
- White common
- Black Hot
- White Neutral

Does anyone know which wires go together? The light and the fan do work and you can hear the remote receiver clicking when I push the buttons on the remote transmitter but nothing happens. The dip switches match. 

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## locknut (Aug 25, 2009)

scootr65: Here's what I'd try. 
From the receiver:
 Red and a White to the fan lamp.
 A Black to the Black (hot) in the ceiling box
 A Black to the Black to the fan 
 A White to the White to the fan 
Does this jibe with your directions?


----------

